# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Statco DIY Outback Kits

## goatus

Hi All, 
Anybody got any experience with these kits? Easy to assemble? I am looking to put up a small patio in my new house on the cheap and like the look of the steel ones. Any thoughts on these? Better value to design my own and buy the steel seperately? Any similar products on the market that may be better for me?

----------


## goatus

thanks Headpin, I think I will have a go then. I will remember to have a good look at the direction of the downpipes  :Biggrin:  
If you don't mind me asking, do you remember what you paid for 9 x 4.5?

----------


## goatus

great.. thanks so much! 
I will still have to get council approval AND strata approval unfortunatly.. so I have a bit of waiting to do. I will see if i can "borrow" their engineered drawings before purchase to make sure it gets approved by council, then see if I can modify them a bit to my liking and see how much I can get the raw materials for from a steel manufacturor *evil smile* 
Thanks so much for your help, will post back with a schmicko looking patio hopefully =)

----------


## ands

So, Stratco give you drawings that need to present to the council for approval? I'm in Brisbane, what is the actual process for approval? Cheers.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day,  
Don't want to rain on your BBQ, but the orgianl post is 2 years old mate. Maybe give Stratco a call or pop in for the exact info, when i did my garage they seemed to leave a lot of the leg work upto the purchaser (IMHO) where as some others organise permits drawings and inspections. Guess it depends on your design and location. You get what you pay for really. They do look good though.

----------


## mattwilliams78

I've just bought a stratco garage direct from them and am just about to buy a stratco patio through a third party supplier (who appear to be cheaper than Stratco direct? - certainly more open to modification anyway). A few lessons learnt; you may be able to get the awning on interest free through GE if you buy direct. I did this on the garage, fantastic deal!the downside to this is if you're not buying through an installer then installation will be costly (seemly because they're not getting the sales cut?). For the garage I've had some quotes which, while probably fair, are way more than I thought they would be based on when I spoke to other companies that organised the whole thing. Whereas for the patio, the guy selling it to me is willing to install it for $400 - its hardly worth me picking up any tools to do it myself!I have organised the council approval myself. This is because I knew I'd be potentially getting the garage and patio from two different parties and wanted to combine in one application. The fees are ridiculous, a real sour point IMO. The garage cost me about $4.5k and the patio will be $2k installed but the planning costs were $1200!! That's about 20% of the project costs for providing a rubber stamped certificate and 4 inspections. My only consolation is that the exorbitant profits they are making surely will be reinvested in my local community?!The planning process is different everywhere but is likely to be covered in a "DCP" or an "LEP" available on your council's website. There will also likely be three types of development - "exempt" for things that are very straight forward and wouldn't really affect anyone as long as you follow their rules, i.e max size of deck or a shed, location of an air conditioner outdoor unit or  type of tree you can cut down. Next is "complying" - this means larger decks, garages, pools etc. that must meet specific requirements but have a fixed application fee and only need the council to come out and check a few things. My garage is complying development. Finally, if your patio doesn't meet exempt or complying development you need a full DA which could cost anything and take all sorts of time to be approved if your neighbours complain or anything like that.Stratco gave me all the garage paperwork for complying development but I took a guess at what the patio might end up like cos I hadn't picked one when I made the application. When the council guy came out and I said "sorry I don't have the engineering drawings for the patio yet" and he told me not to worry, regardless of what the drawings say they take a look at what you finally have built and if they don't think it looks up to the job they just reject it then!!Hope this helps, I'm half way through my own project so anything could still happen  :Smilie:

----------


## ands

Mine is an L-Shape Flat Roof Patio. 5.4m x 3.175m. I've had a few quotes incl product, installation and council approval most come in around $4300-$4500 (although I haven't gone in depth with them about what kind of sheeting they use). I can buy the product straight from Stratco for $2200 (Prodeck sheeting) or $2100 (Sanctuary). Just seems like alot of hassle and money to get council approval and as you say they might reject it in the end anyway.

----------


## Lizsbott

Hi, I am in Brisbane too. Did you ever find out what you needed to do for council approval in bris? We just brought a carport from stratco but it hasn't come with any drawings or instructions...
Thanks

----------


## ringtail

G'day lizsbott, you will have to find a private certifier and will need to submit at least a site plan ( draw it yourself) that shows where the carport is to go in relation to the boundary alignments. If it falls within the set backs you will need a relaxation ( $ 660 and 4 weeks ) from the council and then the usual inspections and final from the certifier ( about $ 770 ). You should be able to erect it yourself as the value should be less than $ 11 000. Stratco should provide you with a form 15 for the design of the carport which you then give to the certifier. Some certifiers insist on getting the boundaries surveyed ( at great cost to you ) to ensure that the carport is in fact on your property.

----------

